
Show HN: Identibyte – Detect free and disposable emails in your signup forms - CodyReichert
https://identibyte.com
======
CodyReichert
I wrote a separate article about our thoughts on disposable email addresses:
[https://medium.com/@CodyReichert/the-case-for-and-against-
di...](https://medium.com/@CodyReichert/the-case-for-and-against-disposable-
emails-fb20961bc479)

Depending on the nature of the service, you don't always want to _block_
disposable emails. We built Identibyte to give us the flexibility to act on
certain types of email addresses and provide a better experience depending on
the type of user.

